# My Bun has Bald Spots!!!!!! ??



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello there...Im am writing because I have just came home from a long day of work and have noticed my boy Ben has 2 that Ican see bald spots..one on his head...and one on his back....n the one on his head had a tick on it....but the other one had none around it (I take him for walks thi is why he would have a tick on him)...BUT he has been neutered less than a month ago...and the last 5 days Ihave been noticing he has been shedding like CRAZY..and I mean crazyyy....I thought maybe it was a late shedding that should have happened in spring....but now thee are bald spots?!! Anyone with advice please give!....Im calling the vet tomorrow tho! thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

probably an irritation to the tick,have you removed it? could be mites is it red and sore/heated/itchy?


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

no not itchy....and the past couple days I dont see anymore bald spots yet anyways...of course I removed it...lol...the 2nd spot had no tick around it...but anyways he's still shedding like crazzyyy......I also have a little bunnhere...maybe he is stressed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

If there was a tick in one of the bald spots then there may have been another in the one on his back, but left. So like Clare said, probably an irritation to the tick.

Are you sure your other rabbit hasn't been biting chunks of fur out of your rabbit? Mind used to do it lol

You said you were going to call your vet today, what did they say? They might be the best person to ask.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Is he a single bun? Could be stress?


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I got a little one like a month ago..they seem to get along fine...tey have their own cages which they stay in when I am sleeping at night or when I am at work...so they are only together when am home and around them...I did some research...and apparently bunnys shed every 3 months..and sometimes their shedding can be quite intense in during their summer shedding and sometimes they can get bald spots...he eats healthy...and I treat him like gold...so I really dont think it could be anything else...Im going to wait it out because apparently their summer shedding can take up to 3 weeks to get over with...I made a vet appointment but I am going to cancel becasue he seems fine other than that..its my 1st year with him so I wasnt really sure what was normal or not...I guess research can come in handy...


----------

